# sugar



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

sugar is as cheap as i have seen it in a while. my question is ;how do you store it so as to keep sugar ants out? those little things are awful here in south alabama and will get into everything.


----------



## EarlyPrepper (Aug 28, 2012)

Package it in Mylar bags, use oxygen absorber in the bag, and seal it with an iron or sealer. Store in a sealed bucket, food grade preferably, but not necessary when Mylar is used.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

or in a glass or plastic bottle/jar.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Just put em in a vac bag an vac seal em. Easiest an cheapest way.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

You don't need an O2 for sugar or salt. Just keep it dry and out of the light.

Bucket w/ lid + mylar bag sealed is enough.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

In my kitchen, my bulk-sugar (for baking) is stored in a very large glass jar with metal lid, my daily-use-sugar is stored in a glass-jar with cam-lock lid (like pictured below). 

For my bulk-storage, I use 5-gallon and 6-gallon buckets with GammaSeal lids - I don't worry about doing anything else with the sugar as I use so much of it quickly that I try to keep at least 4 buckets in my rotation-schedule. The buckets are more to keep moisture out and bugs from getting into them.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We store ours in icing buckets we got for free from our grocery store's bakery. Sugar is one of the few food items that can be stored in an attic since it has no nutrients to worry about destroying & it stays good forever. Just keep it in a bug proof, water proof container. We put our sugar in Mylar bags before we put it in the bucket as an extra layer of protection. I think the O2 absorbers do bad things to sugar & salt.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

For almost 4 years, I've been storing my sugar in 5 gallon buckets from Lowe's or 2/3 gallon buckets from the deli.

Nothing in them--and I've used a lot in 4 years..all is fine.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> In my kitchen, my bulk-sugar (for baking) is stored in a very large glass jar with metal lid, my daily-use-sugar is stored in a glass-jar with cam-lock lid (like pictured below).
> 
> For my bulk-storage, I use 5-gallon and 6-gallon buckets with GammaSeal lids - I don't worry about doing anything else with the sugar as I use so much of it quickly that I try to keep at least 4 buckets in my rotation-schedule. The buckets are more to keep moisture out and bugs from getting into them.


that was some strange looking sugar 

I've been putting sugar into qt jars and vacuum sealing. Am I over thinking this?


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

That sure is some bizarre looking sugar...
I love those jars, just bought on to store honey in, then realized I dont have enough honey...
Is sugar straight into a bucket with a gamma seal ok, or does it have to be vac sealed first? If its ok, how long is that good for?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

partdeux said:


> that was some strange looking sugar
> 
> I've been putting sugar into qt jars and vacuum sealing. Am I over thinking this?


No, just a bit expensive be all.

Intead a the jars I just vac seal mine in bags, no bugs an dry.

We don't use lots a sugar, so we just do the 4 pound bags.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the 2 qt soda pop bottles, cleaned & dried. Easy to pour it out.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*NO oxygen absorbers!!!*

Sugar is a preservative. If you use oxygen absorbers when you store it, it will turn into a hard brick. When you can at the LDS cannery, it is one of things that they tell you not to put oxygen absorbers in.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks so much for all the info. i like the 2 liter bottles since they are free. i can also get deli food grade buckets. thanks again.


----------

